# Freight Yard operations film



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Classic video on how freight yards work.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Technology has changed a lot since then, but many things are still the same.

Even if some of the details have changed, most of the general concepts are still the same.

Good video.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Love that 1950's voice.


----------

